# How can I remove the coating off my Lachesis mouse?



## Black Panther (Dec 21, 2011)

I know, I have a weird problem and it's not the mouse's fault.
I bought my Lachesis in spring of 2008, so it's done its fair share of work. But it still functions fine and I love it.

However I suffer from very sweaty hands even in cold weather. The adrenaline surges during gaming do not help... 

As a result, the top of the mouse which has got a non-slip rubbery coating, has started to decay. Or decompose? In other words it went soft and sticky, and occasionally very small sticky bits fall off like it's a coating of tough dirt.

If I accidentally brush a nail against it, it leaves a deep mark. Well it's looking hideous now, like it was caked with dirt. Apart from the palm-rest and a bit of the buttons which are scrubbed shiny instead of their original matte finish. 

*Do you know of something, a chemical perhaps, which I can use to entirely remove the coating and quicken up the procedure so at least it would look clean again?* Preferably without needing to dismantle the mouse?

If I have the time, I might disassemble it and spray paint it (I saw some videos on youtube doing a neat job) but I need to remove this mess before.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 21, 2011)

What about sand paper? If you're planning to paint it anyway, I don't think a fine grain would hurt.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> What about sand paper? If you're planning to paint it anyway, I don't think a fine grain would hurt.



I wasn't really planning to paint it. 
To put it bluntly, I was looking at something which does the job my hand-sweat did in 2 years in less than 15 minutes. 

If the coating gets off and I have a clean looking 'shiny' mouse I wouldn't bother painting it at all.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2011)

Three words:

Fus Ro Dah


Just shout it off.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 21, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I wasn't really planning to paint it.
> To put it bluntly, I was looking at something which does the job my hand-sweat did in 2 years in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> If the coating gets off and I have a clean looking 'shiny' mouse I wouldn't bother painting it at all.



How about Goo Gone.

http://www.googone.com/GG-Browse-Products/Goo-Gone-8oz

They sell it at Target for sure. It should work.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 21, 2011)

Check out what HUSKIE did using just some some el-cheapo wallpaper stripper.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the same problem sweaty palm just use some alcohol.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll try the alcohol first. After all if I use nearly pure stuff it won't do any harm to the electronics should some get inside the mouse. 

If it doesn't work as much, I'll use the sandpaper (lol I import sandpaper and can choose any grit/type I want )

Whatever I do, I don't think it can get uglier and stickier.

We don't have goo-gone here, and wall-paper stripper... seems a tad messy, I'll leave that as a last resort.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2011)

use cajuput oil and use your nail to remove it


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

if the alcohol isn't strong enough, try some finger nail polish remover on the bottom. Reason I say this is so if it does soften the plastic, you can test under the mouse to see how it works before making the top ugly


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2011)

Im not flaming but if the alcohol doesn't work its probably time for a new mouse, if mine was like that i wouldn't bother trying to salvage it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2011)

Wd-40 if you can buy it over where your at Bp. Goo gone is a waste of cash IMO. Wd-40 works wonders. Just wipe off with alcohol afterwards. Heck it even relieves arthritis if rubbed into the area affected


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I'll try the alcohol first. After all if I use nearly pure stuff it won't do any harm to the electronics should some get inside the mouse.
> 
> If it doesn't work as much, I'll use the sandpaper (lol I import sandpaper and can choose any grit/type I want )
> 
> ...



someone mentioned a nail and I do that as well I just use alot of alcohol and then i screape the shit off. works mint


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2011)

My sweat is very acidic...I know exactly where you are coming form with this one, BP.

I just scrapped the crap off my lachesis using a guitar plectrum, and nothing else, no chemicals or anything. My usage of the mouse had already eaten through the coating a bit, so I just used the plectrum starting at the wear, and the rest came off easily. Took about 30 minutes.

That said, once the coating is removed, it's going to make your hand sweat worse. Might be time for a new mouse.


----------

